# Firestone Tire Factory



## jerm IX (Aug 31, 2012)

On a freezing cold bitter day in February 2011, after visiting the Westinghouse Boiler Room, and a failed attempt to bribe the security guard at Rheem, Ninja and I spent 7 or 8 frozen hours exploring the long abandoned Firestone Tire Factory in Hamilton, Ontario.

The Firestone Tire and Rubber Company of Canada built the tire manufacturing plant on 40 acres of re-claimed harbour land in 1921. Twelve expansions had taken place by 1983, growing the facility to a massive 800,000 square feet. By 1987 however, Firestone was drowning in debt, losing upwards of $250 million per year. The company began liquidating assets to stay afloat, and in 1988, The Firestone Tire and Rubber Company of Canada was purchased by Bridgestone, which successfully and quickly revitalized the brand. This marked the end of Firestone tire manufacturing in Hamilton, as the massive plant was closed and abandoned. In 1990, "The Firestone Tire and Rubber Company" and "Bridgestone Tire Company Ltd USA" were amalgamated and became "Bridgestone Firestone North American Holdings Ltd".

Since 1988, the Firestone plant had been left to rot and decay...

The full write-up and lots more pics can be found here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/08/abandonment-issues-firestone-tire.html






IMG_3714 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3838 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3638 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3653 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3853 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3703 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3780 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3788 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_3819 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice, looks like it was worth freezing for.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Aug 31, 2012)

Cracking looking place. Looks like it was seven hours well spent!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 1, 2012)

"Because so much is riding on your tires" (including the continued existence of the factory that makes them!)


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Love this set Jerm keep em coming bud


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2012)

That does look cold! great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 2, 2012)

*Very nice! Crackin pics...*


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks all, appreciate the kind feedback.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeh nice shot mate, remember my fascination when the continental tyre factory was close bye it was like a magnet for me


----------



## st33ly (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to have some alloys made by Firstone. Think they were called Firstone BRM


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice report and pics!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 5, 2012)

Great report and very nice pics


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks again folks. I love how positive this forum is, it sure differs from the forums in North America.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

ive only had a look to see wot u have called ur report and if its caused any agro

only jokin...sum great shots, luv the way the light shines throu the green sheeting, the place has an art deco feel about it wiv them windows, very nice indeed, thanx for sharing


----------



## jonmarleesco (Oct 2, 2012)

Well over 30 years ago, I worked for Firestone, in the UK.

When they were consolidating - or whatever they did [that long ago] - there were plans to demolish the Brentford factory, until it was realised that at least part of the site was subject to a conservation order.

It's a long time since I have been there, and I now live in Thailand, but if anyone is in the area, they might like to check what is now on the site - if anything!


----------



## sploradora (Oct 2, 2012)

brilliant !


----------

